# Newbie looking for help



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi fellow TT members, just signed up to find some info on buying a Mk1 TT.

Ideally looking for a buyers guide if there is one about on here or any common things to look out for/posible expensive issues/recalls, that sort of thing.

Which engines came on what year?
Are they all Quattro?

Ideally looking for a Bam 225 if we can afford the insurance on it, i can but its the "one who must be oboeyed" that may make it more of a struggle for us lol.

So if we cant then how do the 150 and 180 differ as when both are remapped they come out pretty similar.

Suppose these are typical newb questions so apologies if they are, hope somebody can help me out, looking to spend a budget of approx 8K, not much i know but thats where im at.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Well finally found the info i wanted.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... php?t=8582
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... php?t=8302

The wonderful world of TT's is a very confusing one.

I only ever thought there were the different engines and the S Line but it seems not.

Looking in the 2nd link i see the TTC and TTR, what do these mean???


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Coupe & Roadster :wink:


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Its all so simple when you know the know :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum
hope you find the right TT for yourself...I'm sure you will. 8)


----------

